# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Wat te doen bij oorpijn/onsteking?

## xlotje96

Hallo mensen,

Ik loop nu al een aantal dagen met een redelijke oorpijn aan de linkerkant.
Ik zal ook even uitleggen hoe het is gekomen..
Paar dagen geleden had ik mijn haar geverfd
en ik wou het even makkelijk uitspoelen in de wasbak onder de kraan.
Toen kreeg ik redelijk wat water in mijn linkeroor en dat voelde niet fijn.
Daarna kreeg ik erge last van oorpijn en hoor ik niets met die kant.
Soms dan klopt het op het ritme van mijn hart in mijn oor.
En pijnstillers zoals paracetamol en ibuprofen werken niet.

Sinds vandaag heeft mijn moeder oordruppels, genaamd ''Oteel H'', voor me gehaald.
Ik ben bang dat dit ook niet gaat werken en ik ben er echt zat van, die pijn.  :Frown: 

Zou iemand mij misschien kunnen helpen of tips kunnen geven?

Groetjes,
Lotte.

----------


## xlotje96

Ik doe even een update:

Dit was begonnen op 23 oktober.
Mijn vader zei dat het vanzelf wel over zou gaan,
dus ik bleef thuis en ging niet naar de dokter.
Dit is geen slimme zet geweest, want het werd niet beter.
Ik heb het hele weekend stuiptrekkingen van de pijn gehad.

Dus ben ik gister, 28 oktober, naar de dokter gegaan.
Die heeft mij tabletten, neusspray en oordruppels gegeven.
Tabletten is 1x per dag, 3 dagen lang. Spray en druppels 4x per dag.
Die spray en druppels is een week lang en ik merk wel dat het werkt.

Dus wat ik wil zeggen is, ga niet zelf dingen doen, maar zoek gewoon een dokter.
Dat is het meest efficiënte wat je kan doen, als ik eerder was gegaan, had ik nog een leuk weekend gehad.
Maar helaas, volgende keer beter zeggen we dan. Dus hoop dat jullie hier wat aan hebben!

Groetjes, Lotte

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor je verhaal, Lotte!

Het is altijd een afweging wanneer je naar de dokter gaat. Je wilt ook niet voor elk wissewasje en voor elk klein pijntje meteen naar de dokter rennen. Veel dingen gaan namelijk vanzelf over.

Ik ben ook wel eens te laat naar de dokter gegaan. Met als gevolg dat ik veel meer pijn had dan wanneer ik sneller naar de dokter zou zijn gegaan.

Ik ben ook wel eens te snel naar de dokter gegaan. Met als resultaat dat de dokter mij vertelde dat ik een week moest afwachten en dat ik terug moest komen als het na een week niet over zou zijn gegaan, of als het al voor die tijd erger zou worden.

Intussen ben ik beter naar mijn lichaam gaan luisteren. Nu kan ik redelijk goed inschatten wanneer een klacht wel of niet ernstig genoeg is om naar de dokter te gaan.

Wanneer ik besluit wel naar de dokter te gaan, zeg ik al aan het begin van het consult dat ik graag een oordeel wil horen. Dat ik niet zozeer om medicijnen of om een behandeling kom, maar dat ik vooral een inschatting wil horen van de oorzaak en de mogelijke oplossingen. En dat, als de dokter denkt dat mijn klachten vanzelf zullen verdwijnen, dat ik dan het liefste gewoon _geen_ behandeling wil.

Intussen weet mijn arts van mijn wensen. Hij geeft me nu alleen medicijnen of een behandeling wanneer dat nodig is.

En soms vraagt hij me of ik aan symptoombestrijding wil doen. Het klinkt vreemd, maar ik doe graag aan symptoombestrijding. Als voorbeeld noem ik een voorhoofdsholteontsteking. Ik had een vorm die met antibiotica had kunnen worden behandeld. Maar mijn dokter kende mij, en vroeg of ik dat wel wilde. Hij zei dat hij ook alleen neusdruppels en een pijntablet kon voorschrijven om de symptomen (verstopte neus en stekende pijn) te bestrijden.

Ik koos voor de symptoombestrijding. Zo had ik geen verstopte neus en nauwelijks pijn meer, waardoor ik weer goed kon slapen. De oorzaak (de infectie) kon mijn lichaam zelf prima bestrijden. Zo heb ik mijn immuunsysteem weer wat beter getraind.

Ik hoop dat mijn verhaal jou en andere lezers heeft kunnen helpen.

----------


## xlotje96

Bedankt voor je verhaal en ja het heeft mij zeker geholpen. Ik ga namelijk vaak voor elk pijntje en dingetje naar de dokter. Maar dat komt omdat ik eerder altijd dacht van gaat vanzelf wel over en dan werd het altijd erger. Vandaar dat ik vaak liever naar de dokter ga, zelfs als is het soms voor niets. Ik ben niet goed in luisteren naar mijn lichaam. Maar ik zal het misschien vanzelf wel leren.

Nogmaals bedankt voor je verhaal, ik zou de volgende keer ook wat overleggen met mijn dokter.

----------

